# Elektronikas forums >  Smalks baroshanas bloks

## ddff

Vai kaadam ir naacies redzeet kaut kur industriaalai automaatikai paredzeet barokli, kam ieejaa vareetu dot 3faazes un neitraali, attieciigi spriegums katrai faazei teoreetiski iespeejams 90 ... 400 VAC, izejas pusee 12 VDC uz kaadiem 300 ... 500 mA.

Man taa vajadziiba peec digitaalaas sprieguma straavas indikaacijas panelja baroshanas, kur iespeejams, ka 2 faazes ir tukshas, neitraale uzkaarta uz L2 shinas, utt. Pienjemu, ka lieta visnotalj prasta, tak google noleemusi tureet sveci zem puura... Vai arii nemaaku sakariigi formuleet pieprasiijumu.

ddff

----------


## kaspich

nu, google iisti neliidzees, jo nav pilniigs standarta risinaajums. un jebkuraa gadiijumaa - softs ir jaadapte konkretai situaacijai. ishodljiki 99% gadiijumu netaa NAV.

bet, ir laba zinja. ir 100% risinaajums, ko tepat LV ir izveidojushi NA savaam kasteem. 
ir 5 LED indikaacijas panelitis, kas noraada phase/0

ir indikatori U/I, kas plashaa diapazonaa raada 3 faazu in/pateerinja lietas. mcu baaze, 8 segmentu [3gab. uz parametru] indikaacija, 

jaa, varu arii es izstraadat, bet man piegaajiens nebuus - ka tik kaut kad/kaut ko paraada.

----------


## ddff

Jaa, NA sisteema man ir zinaama - tur patiesiibaa ir 7 lampinjas uz 230 VAC. Ideja tur ar peldosho viduspunktu.
Ar ruupnieciskajiem V, A un kW/h metriem ir taada nelaime, ka shiem ir measure in, kas akceptee diezgan plashu sprieguma amplituudu, bet ir arii 230 VAC baroshanas ieeja - to ir gruuti nodroshinaat lauka apstaakljos. Ja pievienoshu baroshanu paraleeli meeriishanas ieejai, tad paaugtinaata sprieguma gadiijumaa indikators nosmarzhos peec Ampeeriem, bet pazeminaata- neraadiis neko. Nav neko funkcionaali... 
Izpeetiiju, ka baroshanaa ir trafinjsh, tilts un kondensators, visa elektronika darbojas no 12vdc. Tad nu man radaas doma, ka vareetu atrast shaadu mega barokla sheemu, jeb gatavu risinaajumu. Var jau buut, ka var njemt kaadus gatavus 90...230 VAC, 2 vai 3 gab., piesleegt no visaam faazeem ar kopiigu, gaisaa pakaartu viduspunktu un izejas caur diodeem kopaa. Vieniigi, ja buus tikai 1 dziiva faaze, tad neredzeeshu neko.

Principaa, ja shis ir ar trakaam mokaam no nulles jaageneree, tad jau var lietot arii vecos, labos analogos pulkstenjus- vairumu darba shie veic, truukst tikai min/max veertiibu logoshanas un rms/peak displeja paarsleegshanas.

ddff, domaa kaa optimizeet paarvietojamaas sadales

----------


## kaspich

nee, tas viss ir murgs.
jaadara sekojoshi:
1. jasasumme no visaam 3 faazeem spanis
2. peec sasummeeshanas ieguusim 480DC [aptuveni]
3. tad seko impulsnieks, kas no 70..500V uztaisa 12V DC

protams, under/overvoltage atstraadaashana, iisais izejaa. taa TO saprotu es.
visi tie trafinji, kuda - 3 bloki.. murKs  :: 

+ protams, visam shim galaa: mcu + 6 komplekti ar 3indikatoriem [3 straavas, 3 U] + 3 LED komplekti katras faazes indikacijai [jeb arii sho - kaa U/I indikatoru papildfunkciju].
un, protams, izejaa relejus katrai faazei [lai var uzcept shaadu indikaaciju + AIZSARDZIIBU]

----------


## AndrisZ

Ja vari nodrošināt, ka pa N vadu nepalaidīsi kādu fāzi, var lietot gatavu šādi pieslēgtu impulsu barošanas blociņu.

----------


## kaspich

> Ja vari nodrošināt, ka pa N vadu nepalaidīsi kādu fāzi, var lietot gatavu šādi pieslēgtu impulsu barošanas blociņu.


 skati saakumu. NEVAR nodrosjinaat!
p.s. ar vinu diodi sasummeet AC - fantastiski  ::

----------


## marizo

Impulsnieku Design Examples 57..580AC/ 12DC
Man gan liekas, ka kādam ražotājam redzēju arī gatavus blokus ar starpfāžu sprieguma ieeju, paskatīšos vai neatrodu.

----------


## AndrisZ

> p.s. ar vinu diodi sasummeet AC - fantastiski


 Iekšā tai baroklī tāpat ir taisngriezis. Summēju tikai pa vienam pusperiodam no katras fāzes.

----------


## kaspich

> Impulsnieku Design Examples 57..580AC/ 12DC
> Man gan liekas, ka kādam ražotājam redzēju arī gatavus blokus ar starpfāžu sprieguma ieeju, paskatīšos vai neatrodu.


 fantastiski. un kursh KONKREETI der?
kursh? piedod, neredzu NEVIENU atbilstoshu..

----------


## marizo

NEDER, jo?

----------


## kaspich

> NEDER, jo?


 bljac, nu Tu input voltage range redzi? b;jac, nu kaapeec taads tupums..

----------


## marizo

"DI-124 Design Idea 
LinkSwitch-TN
Ultrawide Input Range (57 – 580 VAC) Flyback Power Supply"

Tāds nu tur ir aprakstīts.
No pārāk zema ieejas sprieguma darbosies un tāpēc neder?
Varētu nederēt dēļ tā, ka izejā tikai 3W, bet nu jau nu jau..

Un vēl otrs, kur sīkāks apraksts.

----------


## kaspich

> "DI-124 Design Idea 
> LinkSwitch-TN
> Ultrawide Input Range (57 – 580 VAC) Flyback Power Supply"
> 
> Tāds nu tur ir aprakstīts.
> No pārāk zema ieejas sprieguma darbosies un tāpēc neder?
> Varētu nederēt dēļ tā, ka izejā tikai 3W, bet nu jau nu jau..


 
NEVIENS no tiem impulsniecinjiem netur vajadziigo spani. jaa, pieliekot mosfet kopgate sleegumaa var meegjinaat spani celt augstaak. bet tas NAV atbilstosha/nepiecieshamaa liimenja risinaajums. un, ja nav nosleepums, kaa Tu plaano reizes 5 palielinaat izejas jaudu?   5X njipraku chipu + 5X njipraku mosfet? shis ir cherezzhopu variants.. piemeers. kaa nevajag darit..

----------


## marizo

Tad uzraksti šiem, kāpēc viņi tādus "cherezzhopu variants.. piemeers. kaa nevajag darit.." publicē!
Vai uzaicini tikties Statoilā.

Pēc autora prasībām jaudu vajag celt 1,2..2x.

----------


## kaspich

> Tad uzraksti šiem, kāpēc viņi tādus "cherezzhopu variants.. piemeers. kaa nevajag darit.." publicē!
> Vai uzaicini tikties Statoilā.
> 
> Pēc autora prasībām jaudu vajag celt 1,2..2x.


 nu, tad palielini taas 2X. kaapeec lai es vinjiem rakstiitu? ir nopietnaaki kantori, kam/ar ko esmu sarakstiijies. bet, tas situaacijaa, ja man tas ir aktuaali.
bet Tu jau arii spej tikai linku iekopeet. kaa kas konkreetaaks - klusums..  :: 
kaarteejaa tukshaa di&^**na..

----------


## kaspich

Apdaavinaatiem pieveersiishu tikai nelielu uzmaniibu uz:
1. R13..R16 jaudai [un no taa izrietoshajam Umax], kas ir neatbilstosh
2. C1 noraadiitais spriegums.. pie taada - elektrotrauma garanteeta!
3. VR1..VR3 tips [un straavas caurt tiem] - nagla nekorektas
4. demferis ar VR5 - super. visa paari plikushaa enegjina nevis tiek novadita atpakalj barotaajaa, bet kliedeeta siltumaa/leenos supresoros
5. viss tas Q1 sleegums, bez normaala dU/dT demfera
6. D1..D8 tips.. nuu, 700V - neatbilst

iesaakumam pietiks?  ::

----------


## marizo

Nevajag satraukties.
Tev iedod linku, Tu pavirši apskatījies, uzreiz paziņo:



> bljac, nu Tu input voltage range redzi? b;jac, nu kaapeec taads tupums..


 Nu kad iebaksta ar pirkstu uz Ultrawide Input Range (57 – 580 VAC), tā atkal dir$ā! 

Ej izguli slikto garastāvokli!  ::

----------


## kaspich

> Nevajag satraukties.
> Tev iedod linku, Tu pavirši apskatījies, uzreiz paziņo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Tu iedevi linku, kur ir ap 100+ variantiem, no kuriem VIENS ir ar atbilstoshu range. iemaacies internetu, man nav jaaskata acis aaraa, meegjinot atshifreet.
nee, man noskanjojums vienmeer ir slikts pret neprofesionalitaati, neuzmaniibu pret citiem.
taa jau vnk Tu vareeji google linku ar to in range iemest  ::

----------


## marizo

Man tas links strādāja tā, ka aizrullējās tieši līdz lapas vietai powerint.com/en/design-support/reference-designs/design-examples#*utility*. Tur vairs nav 100+, bet tikai ap 10, no kuriem 2 ir ar atbilstošu in range.

----------


## kaspich

> Man tas links strādāja tā, ka aizrullējās tieši līdz lapas vietai powerint.com/en/design-support/reference-designs/design-examples#*utility*. Tur vairs nav 100+, bet tikai ap 10, no kuriem 2 ir ar atbilstošu in range.


 nu, tad Tev naaksies rakstiit FF izstraadaataajiem, ka skripts nestraadaa  ::  un, protams, randinjsh Statoilaa  ::

----------


## ddff

Nu tas variants buutu eksperimenta veerts. Salikshu uz maketplates un meeginaashu uzlaist gaisaa.

ddff

----------


## marizo

Randiņš statoilā - ieliesi man seļerku, iemācīšu lietot citu pārlūku!  :: 

Atzīstu, ka ir nekorekti ieteikt citiem paša nepārbaudītas shēmas. Ar argumentiem Tu droši vari pārmest par neprofesionalitāti, interesanti palasīt, kas un kāpēc var/nevar darboties.  ::

----------


## kaspich

> Nu tas variants buutu eksperimenta veerts. Salikshu uz maketplates un meeginaashu uzlaist gaisaa.
> 
> ddff


 viennoziimiigi - nav. bet, droshi  ::  es jau saprotu, ka haljavnie padomi nav neko veertee..  ::

----------


## ddff

Protams, man jau labpatiktos, ka taadi buutu iegaadaajami gatavi, veelams uz DIN sliedes monteejami, bet ja nu nekaa neatradiishu, tad kershos pie lodaamura, vai arii salikshu pulkstenjus.
No gatavajiem pagaidaam tuvaakais ir Meanwell DIN wide range verkis (180...550VAC), parakshu veel.

ddff, nav nasks lodaamura sildiitaajs

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

> Vai kaadam ir naacies redzeet kaut kur industriaalai automaatikai paredzeet barokli, kam ieejaa vareetu dot 3faazes un neitraali, attieciigi spriegums katrai faazei teoreetiski iespeejams 90 ... 400 VAC, izejas pusee 12 VDC uz kaadiem 300 ... 500 mA.
> 
> Man taa vajadziiba peec digitaalaas sprieguma straavas indikaacijas panelja baroshanas, kur iespeejams, ka 2 faazes ir tukshas, neitraale uzkaarta uz L2 shinas, utt. Pienjemu, ka lieta visnotalj prasta, tak google noleemusi tureet sveci zem puura... Vai arii nemaaku sakariigi formuleet pieprasiijumu.
> 
> ddff


 te lieti noderees impulsu baroklis, kas DC nem no 3 fazu vienpusperioda taisngrieza....

----------


## kaspich

FAIL

----------


## Mosfet

Kaspich man būtu mazs komentārs par Tavu izteikumu
 citāts 
1. R13..R16 jaudai [un no taa izrietoshajam Umax], kas ir neatbilstosh
2. C1 noraadiitais spriegums.. pie taada - elektrotrauma garanteeta!
3. VR1..VR3 tips [un straavas caurt tiem] - nagla nekorektas
4. demferis ar VR5 - super. visa paari plikushaa enegjina nevis tiek novadita atpakalj barotaajaa, bet kliedeeta siltumaa/leenos supresoros
5. viss tas Q1 sleegums, bez normaala dU/dT demfera
6. D1..D8 tips.. nuu, 700V - neatbilst

1. Man iznak tur ap 0,67W
2. Kondensatus tur izmanto ar drošibas klasi Y2 tāka korekti, nekorekti ir bez norādes par klasi bet tas jau ir zināms.
3 Tur viņu uzdevums ir uzturēt 450V drošibas līmeni, bet citādi gribētos jau vairāk Tavu komentu.
4. Korekts flaybackam, katram ir savi trūkumi arī  RCD un aktīvam.
5 Viņam jau izejas C ir mazs un viņs jau ir tikai otrais.
6. Diodes ir uz 1000V, vienīgais ka tie R1-R$4 varēja būt 15 omi citādi caur diodēm impulss I ir paliels.
 Vienīgais ja nu LinkSwitch nesataisa brīnumus kā pirmie Topi  ::

----------


## kaspich

par taam R: 0.5w pretestiibaam Umax=350V
shajaa gadiijumaa - cik tur bija Uinmax? 580? nu, panjemam 3 faazes, panjemam +15%, veel rezerviiti.. es neteiktu, ka korekti..
par C.. nu. cik..250ac/400dc? neteiktu, ka droshi.. parasti njem C ar rezervi, kaadu R virknee [kaut kaa fuse, NF]. piedevaam, shis jau nav starp 0 un outgnd, bet no + uz out gnd.. tb, uz taa C normali kaadi 300+V var tupeet..
diodes - jaa, ok, 1000v, bet I iesleedzot.. un taas 10 ohm pretestiibas.. ir norades, ka wirewound? jeb iipashi lielaam Ipeak? nemaniiju [neskatiijos gan iipashi saspringti];
par tiem stabilitroniem: supresijaam ir daudz lielaakas nopluudes straavas. un daudz neprecizaki Uc pie tik mazaam straavaam. tur bija jaaizmanto parastie stabilitroni. arii 1.3W tur tos pashus 600W iislaiciigi. visa taa kaskaade [ar c neblokjeeta] ir taada.. nekaada..
demferis - nu, nav man sajuuta, ka kaads tur pat du/dT buutu padomaajis [kopgate sleegums piedevaam].. kas notiek, verot valjaa mosfet? kur gate atsiets? pret 3X680k virknee?  ::  jeb izvelk I uz supresoru kapacitaates reekjina?  ::  origjinaali..

----------


## moa

> shajaa gadiijumaa - cik tur bija Uinmax? 580? nu, panjemam 3 faazes, panjemam +15%, veel rezerviiti.. es neteiktu, ka korekti..


 Tur ir trīsfāzu maiņstrāva, pat 500V maz ticams vai būs, pat pie izšautas diodes.
Nu ja iešķipelē zibens pa drāti, tad jau lielākā daļa konstrukciju būs kirdikt vienalg.

----------


## kaspich

iemaacies diodes  ::  un bisku matemaatikas  ::

----------


## moa

Mācies vien pats ::

----------


## kaspich

> Mācies vien pats


 nee, es vnk gaidu, akd buus pirmais posts, kuram pretii varees nelikt magjisko FAIL  :: 
ieprieksheejam - FAIL  ::

----------


## moa

Fail jau Tev pašam tagad ir ::  Slēgumu shēmā redzi, tur nekas nesanāk ar Uin tik liels.

----------


## kaspich

sareekjini  ::  un to piikju doshanu atpakalj katodaa ar aizturi arii njem veraa  ::

----------


## moa

Tur ir 50Hz un nav ko te pļūtīt. Sen visi tavi pīķi ir nahrehizēti, kamēr gribi ko iecirst par aizturēto. Staipi to sprieguma trijstūri kā tik gribi, nebūs virs 500.

----------


## kaspich

U no frekvences ir atkariigs? woooow..

CIK???? KONKREETI!

----------


## moa

No frekvences tikai tad, ja tā ir pietiekami augsta vai impulsi stāvi. Normālai maiņstrāvai  pie 50Hz sinusoīdā tā nesanāk, kaut vai izstiepies.
Jautrākais ir tas, ka Tev tagad ir jāapgāž to, ko es rakstu.

----------


## kaspich

> No frekvences tikai tad, ja tā ir pietiekami augsta vai impulsi stāvi. Normālai maiņstrāvai  pie 50Hz sinusoīdā tā nesanāk, kaut vai izstiepies.
> Jautrākais ir tas, ka Tev tagad ir jāapgāž to, ko es rakstu.


 kas? ko? u pats saproti,ko Tu tur staasti..  ::   ::   :: 
cilvek, Tu tak vispaar teemu nefonji..  ::

----------


## moa

Nē, es tikai minēju/citēju vienu Tavu izteikumu un tas ir garām.
Ja es skatījos pareizo shēmu, bet liekas, ka jā, tad mans viedoklis ir izteikts.
Man šodien ir dzimene, tāpēc netaisos te ilgi tupēt, uz rīta pusi varbūt.

----------


## kaspich

> Nē, es tikai minēju/citēju vienu Tavu izteikumu un tas ir garām.
> Ja es skatījos pareizo shēmu, bet liekas, ka jā, tad mans viedoklis ir izteikts.
> Man šodien ir dzimene, tāpēc netaisos te ilgi tupēt, uz rīta pusi varbūt.


 kaads spriegums? cik? konkreti!

p.s. jaa, es saprotu, katru reizi, kad sakrajas 10 pilniigi stulbi posti, Tev iestaajas sveetki  ::

----------


## moa

Es Tev piedāvāšu diršanās pēc sarēķināt pašam. Varēsim vēlāk padiskutēt par 50Hz trīsfāzu maiņstrāvu vismaz ::  Pagaidām gan es off

----------


## kaspich

nu, varbuut kaads cits izreekjinaas, kaads U buus peec diodeem?  :: 

starp citu, par tiem R un virknee slegtajiem C.
normaala rezhiimaa U uz C sadalaas vienaadi [to nosaka R], tachu iesleedzot, piemeram, U uz C ir apgriezti proporcionaals kapacitaatei,
taa kaa taa/kapacitaate parastiem eleketrolitiem var buut -20/+80%, tad sliktaakajaa gadiijumaa C atskjiriiba buus 100%, un U sadaliisies 1/2, respektiivi, uz C
ar mazaako kapacitaati shis U buus 2X lielaaks, jeb 2/3. pie esoshaa U, kas normaalos apstaakljos ir paari 500V, mees JAU paarsniedzam U uz pretestiibas, nerunaajot par +15% un kaada piikjiisha rezervi  ::

----------


## moa

Vari nemocīties, nebūs 500V pie normāliem tīkla parametriem. Pat pie sūdīgākiem variantiem, kad tikai sasit vējā drātis ne. Par zibeni es jau atrunāju, ka to atmetam.
Visi Tavi minejumi(varbūt pat aprēķini) par C šoreiz neko nedos, parastu vienfāzi paceļ līdz ~1.4x tiltam bez slodzes vienfāzei.
Tas ir parasta vienfāzes tilta gadījumā. Te mums fāzes ir trīs, smuka muguriņa katrā pusē, bet, cik tur būs to voltu, ko !?
C ir jau aiz tā. Jā ir un dara arī, taču tie jau šancē kā stabilizētāji.  C9 ir AF filtrs.<----par šo tūlīt dirsīīīs ::

----------


## kaspich

buus VAIRAAK kaa 500V.
moa, FAIL. 


un, prichom tur C9? ieraudziiji vienu detalju, kurai, skjiet, sapraoti pielietojumu?  ::   ::   ::

----------


## smoketester

> spriegums katrai faazei teoreetiski iespeejams 90 ... 400 VAC...
> , neitraale uzkaarta uz L2 shinas, ....


 Vai nav aizmirsti autora nosacījumumi, vai arī iet runa par citu slēgumu?
Varbūt ddff gribēja teikt ka nevis spriegums katrai fāzei var būt līdz 400VAC pret zemi, bet gan neintrāle var tikt aizvietota ar vienu no fāzēm. Pirmajā gadījumā starpfāzu spriegums var sasniegt 693 VAC un pēc diodēm 977 VDC neskaitot kritumu uz tām.
Otrajā gadījumā spriegums starp fāzēm nepārsniedz 400 VAC un pēc diodēm 564 VDC.

----------


## kaspich

jaanjem, protams, 2.gadiijums, bet ar rezervi, tb, vismaz (380+15%)X1.4
veel, protams, es njemtu/liktu ieejaa supresorus, u.c. lietas - gadiijumaa, ja pie kopeejas baroshanas buus kaads trafs, balasts, relejs, u.c. - var buut induktiivie izsitieni.

----------


## ddff

> Varbūt ddff gribēja teikt ka nevis spriegums katrai fāzei var būt līdz 400VAC pret zemi, bet gan neintrāle var tikt aizvietota ar vienu no fāzēm. Pirmajā gadījumā starpfāzu spriegums var sasniegt 693 VAC un pēc diodēm 977 VDC neskaitot kritumu uz tām.
> Otrajā gadījumā spriegums starp fāzēm nepārsniedz 400 VAC un pēc diodēm 564 VDC.


 Hmm, vai tad nu akuraat tik daudz buus? Faazes tak viena pret otru ir pagrieztas par 120', kas dod 0 dB summeeshanos.

ddff

----------


## kaspich

jaa, bet te nesummee, bet izvelk peak vertiibu  ::  piedevaam, nevis peak no summas, bet peak no 'viduspunkta'.
ljoti vienkaarshi: ja 
1. faazee ir +320V [peak + sine], tad
2. faaze buus 120o nobiidiita, un taas veertiiba buus ap -220V [galvaa piemetot]
3. faaze buus 240o nobiidiita, un taas veertiiba arii buus -220v [tikai kriitoshan, nevis augosha, kaa 2.faazei].

diodes izvilks max no visa: mums jaasummee 320+220=540V

----------


## moa

Nu jā, nepalasīju sākumu. Nebiju domājis par 400V uz fāzi, tas jau vairāk izskatās pēs maukošanās ar frekvečnieku.
Nav nekāda vēlēšanās arī taisīt modeli un testēt, bet pēc mana tur sūdu var sanākt 500V pie normāla tīkla.

----------


## kaspich

nu, ja nemaak reekjinaat, var arii modeli taisiit. 5min jautajaums. ja aiznjem vairaak - iemacies lietot to softu  :: 
moa, pastaasti par sevi, ludzu - vai tik Tev nav kaada atbilstosha RTU izgliitiiba?  ::

----------


## moa

Nav gan, es visu esmu pašmācībā gājis cauri. Tas, ja man kur arī ir nedaudz FAIL, kā izsakies, vaina mana, bet, profesija ka elektriķis jau ir sen. Aizraušanās ir arī citas protams, tās pat patērē brīžiem vairāk kā pats darbs pēc profesijas, bet pagaidām par manis veikto reālajā sūdzējies neviens nav, pat ja man nav velnsviņzin kādas tur izglītības tam visam.

----------


## arnis

Nu ja tu saaktu taisiit tumbas izejot no jaudas, diametra un gruudiena speeka, tad noteikti ka buutu pretenzijas  ::   ::

----------


## moa

Esi tik drošs par to?

----------


## arnis

no kurienes vispaar shitaa peerle ir panjemta, nesaprotu ? ::   ::

----------


## kaspich

> Nav gan, es visu esmu pašmācībā gājis cauri. Tas, ja man kur arī ir nedaudz FAIL, kā izsakies, vaina mana, bet, profesija ka elektriķis jau ir sen. Aizraušanās ir arī citas protams, tās pat patērē brīžiem vairāk kā pats darbs pēc profesijas, bet pagaidām par manis veikto reālajā sūdzējies neviens nav, pat ja man nav velnsviņzin kādas tur izglītības tam visam.


 nu, par elektrikja temu - varetu manam teevam iedot/paraadiit Tavu veikumu  ::  bet, spriezhot epec taa, ka dari/lien tur, kur NEKO nejeedz, un nepuulies apjeegt, gljuku tur netruuktu  ::

----------


## moa

Nepūlos apjēgt to, ka Tev ļoti gribas būt tam vērtākam. Mani tas nešūpo nemaz. 
Es nekur nelienu augšā, bet zinu ko man vajag. Tas darbojas pagaidām un man ir pie pakaļas ko domā.
Ja man ko vajag uztaisīt, nav grūti atrast informāciju par to, bet tas ir ja vajag. Te piedalos kā jebkurā forumā man saistošām tēmām un neredzu iemeslu to nedarīt, nav te pro only klišeja. To deretu saprast Tev.

----------


## kaspich

> Nepūlos apjēgt to, ka Tev ļoti gribas būt tam vērtākam. Mani tas nešūpo nemaz. 
> Es nekur nelienu augšā, bet zinu ko man vajag. Tas darbojas pagaidām un man ir pie pakaļas ko domā.
> Ja man ko vajag uztaisīt, nav grūti atrast informāciju par to, bet tas ir ja vajag. Te piedalos kā jebkurā forumā man saistošām tēmām un neredzu iemeslu to nedarīt, nav te pro only klišeja. To deretu saprast Tev.


 nee, ir ok! Tavas peerles sit pushu pat Epi  ::  reizeem tieshaam dikti smiekliigi! postee biezhaak + droshaak!  ::

----------


## moa

Vismaz kāds labums no manis tātad tomēr ir ::

----------


## marizo

> jaa, bet te nesummee, bet izvelk peak vertiibu  piedevaam, nevis peak no summas, bet peak no 'viduspunkta'.ljoti vienkaarshi: ja 1. faazee ir +320V [peak + sine], tad2. faaze buus 120o nobiidiita, un taas veertiiba buus ap -220V [galvaa piemetot]3. faaze buus 240o nobiidiita, un taas veertiiba arii buus -220v [tikai kriitoshan, nevis augosha, kaa 2.faazei].diodes izvilks max no visa: mums jaasummee 320+220=540V


 


> jaadara sekojoshi:
> 1. jasasumme no visaam 3 faazeem spanis
> 2. peec sasummeeshanas ieguusim 480DC [aptuveni]
> 3. tad seko impulsnieks, kas no 70..500V uztaisa 12V DC


 Paga.. 
Neitrāle (nulle) mums vispār pie šāda slēguma normālos apstākļos neko neietekmē.
pie 230V+5/-10% (šāds esot LV) C uzlādējas 242V*sqrt(2)=340V DC
Pie 400V+5% - 420*sqrt(2)=590V DC.
Nav labi, kaspich, Tev sanāca mazāk!  :: 

Tai shēma norādīts līdz 580V AC. C būs 817,8V DC.
Varētu būt taisnība, ka spriegums ieslēgšanās brīdē nedalās uz pusēm. Bet šādu C||R virknes slēgumu lieto arī datoru barošanas blokos un domāju ne tikai tur.

Pieņemam, ka U dalās uz pusēm.
P(R13)=U^2/R=409^2/475k=0,35W.
"Use 0.5 W resistors for R13-16 and R6-8 to provide adequate 
voltage rating." - pats vainīgs, ka neesi iepircis 0,5W rezistorus, kas līdz 450V velk  ::

----------


## kaspich

nu, tas 580AC [tieshi AC] ir kljudinja  ::  kaa izskataas.

par to virknes daliijumu - jaa, lieto, BET. U tiem kondjoriem un U tiem izliidzinoshajeim R i jaabuut ATBILSTOSHAM. tb, ar 50% rezervi papildus.

par 450V - nu, nez, es uzmetu aci Farnell [lai parliecinaatos, ka nav gljuki], iznjemot klaji kljuudainu datus, neko leilaaku par standarta 350V neredzeeju..
katraa zinaja - ja peeksnji baigi jaameklee superaugstvoltiigas 0.5W pretestiibas, [NENORAADOT iipashaas prasiibas], tas ir FAIL.

p.s. par to pienjeemumu [ka dalaas uz puseem] - PRINCIPIAALI nepareizs piegajiens. projekteejot jaaskata SLIKTAAKAIS scenaarijs.
bez atkaapeem. citaadi konstrukcija straadaas 'labaako' China produktu liimenii  :: 

piedevaam, iedomaajies: deelj nevienaada U sadalijuma viena R aiziet pa gaisu [mikroplaisa vai dzirkstele paarlec]. naakoshais - viens C uz iiso.
naakoshais - otrs C uz iiso. sekas: D uz iiso, ieejas pretestiibas pa gaisu.
taas ieejas pretestiibas ir parastaas [nevis NF, tas tur nav noraadiits] - saakas lokizlaade. rezultaataa - taads ugunskurs, ka plate paari nepaliek.

sho varam pamaketeet. viens/divi buus spraadziens  ::

----------


## GTC

> Nepūlos apjēgt to, ka Tev ļoti gribas būt tam vērtākam. Mani tas nešūpo nemaz. 
> Es nekur nelienu augšā, bet zinu ko man vajag. Tas darbojas pagaidām un man ir pie pakaļas ko domā.
> Ja man ko vajag uztaisīt, nav grūti atrast informāciju par to, bet tas ir ja vajag. Te piedalos kā jebkurā forumā man saistošām tēmām un neredzu iemeslu to nedarīt, nav te pro only klišeja. To deretu saprast Tev.
> 
> 
>  nee, ir ok! Tavas peerles sit pushu pat Epi  reizeem tieshaam dikti smiekliigi! postee biezhaak + droshaak!


 *... offtop par offtop:
*Sviests, kārtējais *gg===o* staipīšanas marasms! Un tas ir šī foruma posts un nelaime. Cik tad cilvēkam (šajā gad. *ddff*), ir jāiztērē savs laiks, lai pārlasītu ''dofiga do kuči'' liekas un nevajadzīgas infas ??? ...


GTC ir neizpratnē

P.S. ... uz šo nereaģējat rakstiski! ... ietaupiet savu un citu laiku!

----------


## arnis

GTC- te jau nav mikseris  ::  
Striidos dzimst taisniiba  ::  Vai skaidriiba  ::

----------


## kaspich

> GTC- te jau nav mikseris  
> Striidos dzimst taisniiba  Vai skaidriiba


 a mixerii viss chotko? neviens neko nerubii, viens taads moa kaut ko iz fantastu teemas 'bliezh katodaa basus atpaklaj ar aizturi' un visi ar wooow izteiksmi sejaa apbriino?  ::

----------


## GTC

> GTC- te jau nav mikseris  
> Striidos dzimst taisniiba  Vai skaidriiba 
> 
> 
>  a mixerii viss chotko? neviens neko nerubii, viens taads moa kaut ko iz fantastu teemas 'bliezh katodaa basus atpaklaj ar aizturi' un visi ar wooow izteiksmi sejaa apbriino?


   ... LABS! ... puikas dedzina!

----------


## smoketester

Lai atrisinātu nevienmērīgu  C uzlādi un ar to pašu dzēstu pīķus es resistorus for R13-R16 aizvietotu ar 300V supresoriem.

----------


## kaspich

nu, ok, ideja skaidra. tagad, luudzu, konkretaak:
1. kaadas energjijas jaaslaapee tam supresoram
2. kas notiek, kad kopeejais U paarsniedz 600V
3. pie kaadas I tie 300V, kaads model, u.t.t.  ::

----------


## smoketester

1.5KE350A 
1. 1.5kW , 350V(ar rezervi) 16A pietiek  lai sāktu lādēt ja C5 un C7 kapacitāšu starpība ir 15mkF, caur 20 omiem.
2. Ja AC nepārsniegs 400V (kā sākumā dots) tad DC nepārsniegs 600V.

----------


## kaspich

nu, tik vienkaarshi nebuus.
1. tos 1.5kW vinja tur 1ms. muusu gadiijumaa shii paarslodze noteikti buus krietni ilgaaka [ar kaartu - kaa minimums, kameer sine pusperiods uzladees tos C];
2. jaarekjina kopeejaa energjija, kas buus jaapardala;
3. uz supresora kritiis 480V pie 3.2A, pie tiem 10..15A piikjii - U uz taa supresora buus.. ap 550+V, respektiivi - jeega nekada  :: 
4. pag, tas, ka normalaos apstaakljos nebuus vairaak par 600V, ir skaidrs. mani interese, kas/kaa notiks, ja kaada izsitiena rezultaataa shis Uin BUUS lielaaks par 600V.

----------


## kaspich

tas, kas, manupraat, buutu jaadara vispirms shajaa gadiijumaa.
JAANODEFINEE SHII BAROTAAJA PAMATPRASIIBAS. likt kaut kaadas sheemas PIRMS to defineeshanas - pilnigs stulbums.
taatad:
1. barotaajam jaasummee visas 3 faazes + gnd, jaspeej straadaat >50V no JEBKURAS kombinaacijas;
2. barotaajam ILGSTOSHI jaaspeej straadaat, ja Uin katraa iespeejamaa kombinaacijaa ir 400V+25% [diizeljgjenerators ar pazeminaatu slodzi]
3. barotaajam jaaspeej iztureet REGULAARAS paarslodzes [ik peec 10ms] ar Upeak virs +25% virs Upeak [p.2] - normaals paarslodzu U, dimmerim sleegaajot slodzi [kaut deelj pulsaacijaam gnd vadaa]. par energjiju te neminu, jo taa var buut buutiska [taatad - to neslaapeejam];
4. barotaajam jaaspeej iztureet RETAS paarslodzes liidz +50..75% virs Umax [lielas slodzes atsleegshanaas, piem.] ar ljoti lielu paarslodzes energjiju [to nedriikst meegjinaat slaapeet].
5. barotaajam jaaspeej iztureet REGULAARAS Uin pazushanas/atjaunoshanaas 0/Umax
6. barotaajam korekti jaatstraadaa situaacijas Uin = pietiekosh/nav pietiekosh, lai izejaa nodroshinaatu vajadziigo U [respektiivi, nav pieljaujamas situaacijas, ka/kad izejaa tiek padots 7.4/3.6V, piemeeram]
7. barotaajam peec iespeejas korekti jaatstraadaa globaali fault [bez ugunsgrekiem].

tb, shis ir baotaajs, ko iesleedz pirmo, bez domaashanas. iesleedz, skataas - Uin situaaciju, ja viss ok, sleedz klaat paareejo apriikojumu. NAV PIELJAUJAMAS situaacijas, kad shis te barotaajs nekorekti straadaa, svilst nost, iet faultos, u.t.t. tad vinja jeega zuud. tad uzreiz/mieriigi varma vnk njemt pa 5 LVL, pieslegt pie vienas faazes, un priecaaties par skatu indikatoros..

----------


## kaspich

taatad.
Pout=9W [ar rezervi]
kpd>50%
Pin=18W

pie Uin=50V Iin=0.4A [1 faaze - sliktakais gadiijums]

no shejienes R1=R2=5W/22R, sliktaakajaa gadiijumaa uz katras kritiis 10V, taatad - barotaajam jaastraadaa no Uin=30V

diodes: 1n4007 [uz 1200/1600V neiesaku - daudz kritiskaakas pret dU/dT paarsniegshanu];

C1=10nF/1kV, dU/dT dzeesanai [bez shii buus ugunsgreeks].

R1, R2 - shie elementi zibens gadiijumaa sadegs. attieciigi: droshaa attaalumaa no visa paareejaa.

p.s. pirmais FAIL. tieshi shaadi pashi 22+22R buus 2.vadaa, liidz ar to - vai nu Uin min=70V, vai barotaajam jaastraadaa no 10V [nereaali].

----------


## kaspich

taalaak: 2gab. elektroliiti [virknee, 220uF, slinkums paarlikt bildi], kas shunteeti sekojoshi.

D1=zener uz 350V, tad Umax uz C buus 350V
Q1 - kaads mazjaudiigs IGBT ar kvadratveida SOA
R1 - 2W, ar atbilstoshu voltaazhu
C1 - ar peec iespeejas lielaaku C. shie elektroliiti buus tie, kas absorbees nelielas energjijas U piikjus. jo lielaaka C, jo mazaak darba [pie mazaam paarslodzeem] buus Q1 un co.
pie lielaam paarslodzeem shiim kjeedem jaanodroshina visas paarejaas sheemas [un pashu kjeezhu] dziivesspeeja liidz bridim, kameer sadegs R1, R2 [iepr. bilde].

vienlaikus Q1 nodroshina Umax nepaarsniegshanu elektroliitam [var samazinaat prasiibas Uc]

p.s. protams, droshibai - kaadu mazo zener uz IGBT gate.

p.p.s. sheit mees pienjemam, ka Udc virs 700V ilgstoshi nebuus, ja buus - tad iislaiciigi un/vai ar taadu energjiju, ka sadzedzina R1; R2.
ja ir jaaparedz taadas situaacijas, ka var buut jebkaads U liidz 1..2kV, tad..
diodes: 2 virknee, ar R paraleeli;
tie IGBT tiek papildinaati ar trigeri, kas peec laicinja X [ar kaartu 0.1..1s] laizh uz iisto [vai nu cuar shiem IGBT, vai tiristoru - nav buusitski] tos elektroliitus. respektiivi - neljaujam nokaut visu, kas peec R1 un R2. lai deg taas..

----------


## smoketester

> 2. barotaajam ILGSTOSHI jaaspeej straadaat, ja Uin katraa iespeejamaa kombinaacijaa ir 400V+25% [diizeljgjenerators ar pazeminaatu slodzi]


 Pie 500VAC uz 22R+22R rezistoriem Umax = 700VDC Umin = 350VDC.
Tas ir sine augšējā daļa no pusperioda ar amplitūdu 700 - 350 = 350V kuras laiks ir apmēram 1/3 no perioda.
Jauda apmēram būs: 350V/1.41 = 250V; 250 x 250/44R/3 = 470W;
Cik "ilgstoši" strādās šie 5W rezistori?

----------


## kaspich

nee, Tu, skjiet, esi paarpratis.

taas 22R+22R+diodes+c [mana pirmaa bilde] ir katram faazes vadam + gnd [kaa saakotneejaa piemeeraa];
taadi moduliishi [kaa manaa 2.bildee] ir 2 gab, virknee  ::

----------


## smoketester

ok,  neuzmanīgi lasīju   ::

----------


## marizo

> Q1 - kaads mazjaudiigs IGBT ar kvadratveida SOA
> vienlaikus Q1 nodroshina Umax nepaarsniegshanu elektroliitam [var samazinaat prasiibas Uc]
> p.s. protams, droshibai - kaadu mazo zener uz IGBT gate.
> tie IGBT tiek papildinaati ar trigeri, kas peec laicinja X [ar kaartu 0.1..1s] laizh uz iisto [vai nu cuar shiem IGBT, vai tiristoru - nav buusitski] tos elektroliitus. respektiivi - neljaujam nokaut visu, kas peec R1 un R2. lai deg taas..


 A ko - izlādējam C caur IGBT?!
Kas ar strāvu/jaudu analogā režīmā, kad neļaujam pārsniegt Uc max?

----------


## kaspich

nee, protams, kaadu[s] R virknee ar C tiem IGBT [logjiski], atsleegas rezhiimaa. tb, taisam taa, lai pie taa Uc netiktu paarsniegts Ic peak.
pavisam skaisti - laizham uz iiso [ar tiristoru/igbt] PIRMS C, tad diode, tad abi C. respektiivi, izlaades laikaa C nemokam, lai tie mieriigi izlaadeejas caur barotaju kaa slodzi.
pa to laiku varam global_fault ierakstiit [no kuras faazes, u.t.t.]. 

veel - var panjemt 5W ar iebuuveetu fuse - kaa uzkarst, kontakts atlodeejas.


par straavu/jaudu - skatam SOA IGBT  ::  respektiivi - tikai termaals shutdown. pa to laiku - jaaiziet pa gaisu Rin.

----------


## kaspich

veel variants: tos igbt uz nelielas [tik, lai zem korpusiem ir] alu plaaksniites + termosleedzis [apaljais bunduliis], un to termosldzi peec diodeem, + galaa.
kaa cepiens - atsledzam visu nost.

----------


## Mosfet

Kaspich man tā grūtāk saprast Tavu domas māksliniecisko lidojumu, bet vai nevarētu Tu vienkāršak definēt ieejas AC vai DC vērtībās kā min, nom un max. Varētu arī citus iejas parametrus definēt tā konkrētāk, lūdzu. Varbūt kopīgiem spēkiem mēs te visi vienu references barokli uzbliest, ddff jau bija gatavs lodēt   ::   .
Tas ka flayback tas būtu un ar ko draivēsim? No manas puses priekš pirma būtu vecais labais UC3845 var jau ar ko jaunāku bet priekš kopīgi pirmā vecais būs labs, darba frekvence ap 100khz. Jādefinē izejas DC prasības pēc precizitātes, pulsacijas, slodzes tips ( Imax, Imin Imax impulsa),aizsardzības veids. Un kā ar EMI, piekāšam vai kā? Lietderība jau arī mums nebūs prioritāte? Ja jau būs parametri tad varēšu šo to sarēķināt.Papīrs, zīmulis un kalkulators ir jau tākā, varam sākt.    ::

----------


## kaspich

nu, Uin tam stabilizatoram buus 50..750V
izejaa: 12V 500mA Imin nav zinaams, bet - man teikt - normaali jaaspeej straadaat arii pie Iout=0
par pulsaacijaam - ja nepaketees, ar taam [izejaa] probleemas nebuus
ar leitderiibu - nu, pie Uin=Uin(min) tas jau taapat bus zeeems. uz lietderiibu iisti nav jegas/buutiski spiest.

par IC/tipu.. hvz.. pagaidam nav mega viedoklja. pwm sanaak mezhoniigi plash.. te gandriz vai prasiitos kaads imp pazeminoshais [buck vai kaa vinju tur] + flyback..

----------


## Mosfet

Paldies Kaspich.Diapazons jau liels, pamēģināsim kautko sarēķināt, redzēs cik liela induktivitāte būs trafam. Par to divu topoloģiju apvienojumu nu ļoti negribās jo jauda nav taču liela. To ka ar PWM netiek caur tas jau ir skaidrs no U ieejas diapazonu, jāspēlējas būs ar konvertora darba frekvenci +PWM, jāizmanto tā parasto flayback trafa trūkumu izkliedes induktivitāti . Cerams ka šodien izdosies šo to sarēķināt un uz vakarpusi iedot kaut kādus rezultātus.

----------


## Mosfet

Kautkas jau šodien iznāca uzzīmēt shēmu flaybackam, nav tikai sarēķināts. Ļoti satrauc tas 50v DC ieejas un neticās ka izvilks
Varētu no kāda 80v DC.
Te būs shēma
http://content22-foto.inbox.lv/albums15 ... ayback.jpg

UC3845 tiek kontrolēta gan ar U cilpu gan atkarībā no ieejas sprieguma izmainot draivera frekvenci. Shēmai nav servisa aizsardzības kā ieejas un izejas  overvoltage, termo iazsardzība un citas   ::

----------


## kaspich

domaaju, ka probleema ir sagaidaama sekojosha aspekta deelj:
konkreetaa IC mums ir current mode. pie lieliem Uin Ic buus nieciigs. pie lieliem Uin un maziem Iout - veel mazaaks.
tas IC komparators [logjiski] neko sameeriit nespees.

manupraat, ja vispaar proveet ar shadu/vienu flyback celt to projektu:
a) mekleet IC, kurai ir veel viens [U, ne tikai I] komparators;
b) mekleet IC, kurai tas U komparators straadaa korekti/preciizi pie maziem PWM;
c) modificeet mosfet vadiibu un demferi taa, lai tas [demferis] buutu gatavs darbam arii peec ljoti iisa impulsa;
d) izejaa shunteehosho stabilizatoru, kas limitee Pmin=1..2W [kad bloks straadaa bez slodzes];
e) atpakaljsaitee [iespeejams, signaalu panjemot no taa parametrikja] - ja ir shaada/bezslodzes situaacija - atljaut paketeeshanu, ar + histereezi killojot nost impulsus uz mosfet [respektiivi - ok, pieaug pulsaacijas, ok, paketes nogaazhas pat dzirdamajaa diapazonaa, bet mees vismaz neljaujam bezjeedziigi mociities, haotiski ierosinaaties, nokauties]..
f) iespeejams, ir veerts to jauno/smuko demferi papildinaat ar droseliiti, kas - pie maziem PWM nespeej neko daudz uzkraat [palielinaas PWM piepildiijums visnelabveeliigaakajaa diapazonaa], pie lielaakaam energijaam - aiziet piesaatinaajuma. tb, taisam soft switch gan on, gan off briizhos..

----------


## kaspich

http://www.farnell.com/datasheets/91826.pdf

es bi skatiitu kaut ko shaadu. shim vismaz ir piekljuve pie PWM modulaacijas. nav jaamudrii ar aareejiem komponentiem un jaaimitee ramp cau Isense ieeju..

----------


## Mosfet

Paldies Kaspich par komentu  bet ja nodrošina kau kādu konstantu minimālo slodzi 1-2W apmērā,tad šeit ideja ir tāda ka IC strāda ar mainiīgu frekvenci kura, respēktīvi piespiedu  mainam atslēgas ieslēgšanas laiku pie liela ieejas sprieguma vai minimālas slodzes, jo RC R%C3 IC barojas nevis no references bet gan no mainīgā sprieguma VD3 R12 C8 R7, jo lielāks spriegums jo lielaks on time, zemāka frekvence.
 tā kā I pīķa strava trafā=(Vieejas xTon time)/Lprimaro tālāk E uzkrātā trafa=(Lprimaro xIpiķa kvadratā)/2 tālāk
 I piķa = kvadratsakni no (2 Pizejas/(Lprimāro xf atslēgai)) pie tam f ir mainīgs no sprieguma. Cerams ka varēšu to uzlikt simulatorā un parādīt.

par pārejo, kur ir daudz labu Tavu domu citu dienu Lūdzu atvaino, laika trūkums un nejūtos īsti labi.  ::

----------


## kaspich

jaa, es to mainiigo F pamaniiju. es gan tur bisku pamainiitu. iespejams, netaisiitu vinju mainiigu caur obratku, bet caur RC LPF no ieejas sprieguma.
citadi ka nesanaak, ka peldot [visu laiku] frekvencei, saakas kaut kada interfernece..
bet nu, kad buus labaaks passajuuts, parekjini, kas sanaak. jo, augsta F [pie Uin=Uinmin] nozimee, ka L trafam jaabuut mazai, savukaart, pie Uinmax tas noziimee, ka pat pie iisiem impulsiem buus lieli Ic.. tieshi preteji, ka mums vajadzeetu  ::

----------


## JDat

Savulaik mirusi tēma jātdzīvina. KAut kas tika diskutēts, bet beidzās nekonkrēti... Varbūt ddff var reanimēt iespējams nepabeiktu tēmu...

----------


## ddff

Manaa gadiijumaa risinaajums izraadiijaas vienkaarshaaks - to jau iztirzaajaam teemaa par LM.
Bija veelme peec voltmetra, kas var raadiit stipri aptuvenus voltus ekstreemos apstaakljos un nenodegt.

ddff

----------


## kaspich

mjaa.. nu,ar vajadziibu defineshanu kak bi vajadzeeja sakt  :: 
tad shajaa [slinkums meklet to otru teemu] es bi buutu taisiijis: I gjenerators uz augstvoltiiga parasta tranja baazes.
Iout=20mA, 5 kriit stabilitronos. Pmax=300*0.02=6W vai kaadi 9W pie faazu iemaukshanas
pirms taa I gjeneratora - logjiski: kaads R+varistors/supresors, virknee arii kaadu poliseitch var iemest.
taads tad normaali straadaatu no 20..30V liidz 500V
ok, pieleikam vel 1 traniiti, un nevajadzees dzeseet 9W/5W uz trani [to var novirziit kaadaa balasta R vai C]..

----------

